# Solved: Excel Crashes on Print Preview



## swaters (Jul 21, 2003)

Having a bit of diffuculty with Excel 2000. When I click the print preview button, Excel hangs. All the shortcut and menu bars at the top go gray and the entire computer hangs. Eventually I get a DOS-looking message that says "The system is dangerously low on resources" and I have to click on close. I found this on the MS Knowledgebase:

http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx?scid=kb;en-us;812133

But the symptoms for that problem are for when Excel is opened. I can successfully open documents, and even edit and print them, but Print Preview crashes everything. This is running Windows 98 SE with Office 2000 Professional. I recently upgraded the RAM to 192Mb. I plan on running a Windows Update tommorrow morning while the computer is free. Any ideas? Thanks.


----------



## XL Guru (Aug 30, 2003)

>> But the symptoms for that problem are for when Excel is opened

Sure, but there are reports that bloated xlb can be the culprit for Print Preview crash. It won't hurt to (with Excel closed) search for it, then rename it, then open Excel to generate a fresh one.

And/or try a re-reg:

Start > Run > "Excel /regserver" (without the quotes but *with* the space).

HTH,
Andy


----------



## swaters (Jul 21, 2003)

I installed Office 2000 Service Pack 3, all the latest updates, and I renamed the .xlb file and the print preview is working again. I didn't have to re-register Excel. Thanks for your help.


----------



## XL Guru (Aug 30, 2003)

>> print preview is working again.

:up: ; use "Thread Tools" to mark as solved if you like.

Rgds,
Andy


----------

